# [TOOLS] External battery



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

i picked up this external battery because my Thunderbolt's battery life isn't the greatest. Its made by Motorola, and it works great! I got it for about 25 bucks... WELL WORTH IT! i can now have my tbolt last all day... 
http://www.amazon.com/MOTOROLA-89442N-P793-PORTABLE-POWER/dp/B004TOIUEG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1327702623&sr=8-4


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

You never said how long it lasts? That would help out a lot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dark Jedi said:


> You never said how long it lasts? That would help out a lot.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


from about 40% battery, it will charge to 95% with 1 "BAR" left. Lol.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

It's only 1390... That would about 54% on the extended battery and about 97% on stock

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

For your $20 you could of got a rezound battery when they was half price and be at 1640 and not have that big brick attached to your phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> It's only 1390... That would about 54% on the extended battery and about 97% on stock
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It has about the same mAh with a stock battery, thats what I get. now from dead, when I charge it, I can only get it to 57%. 
The fact of the matter is that its a great thing to have if your battery dies and there is no where to charge it.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

its just easier to carry a second battery then to carry that thing which is the size of another cellphone. Plus you don't have a cable plugged in to the phone as I see it causing problems if you go to answer the phone and forget its plugged into that thing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Its a good concept, but I think it would only be useful if it was bigger 3000mAh? But it would help if you aren't near a charger

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Where do you find the Rezound battery for $20 or $25 or whatever the price is? On the Verizon site it is $40. I would like to buy one but don't want to spend $40 if I don't have to. Thanks in advance for any info!

*EDIT* Nevermind. Just found the Rezound battery for 23.97 including tax and shipping. Should be here between Feb 2nd - 7th. Can't wait!


----------



## poeskippds (Jan 9, 2012)

If you want better battery life you should go by the Anker Batter Charger with 2 batteries from amazon for $22 bucks they are 1700mh they out last the stock battery by a few hours and having 3 batteries means never running out of battery.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> Where do you find the Rezound battery for $20 or $25 or whatever the price is? On the Verizon site it is $40. I would like to buy one but don't want to spend $40 if I don't have to. Thanks in advance for any info!
> 
> *EDIT* Nevermind. Just found the Rezound battery for 23.97 including tax and shipping. Should be here between Feb 2nd - 7th. Can't wait!


Where did you find the battery for $20? Thanks. Answer: Newegg.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

I actually found mine on amazon

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt powered by FactorySense


----------

